# So many Cliffs Club for sale...



## KauaiKris (Apr 7, 2009)

Why are there so many Cliffs Club units for sale right now?  Is there an issue at the resort?  Special assessments?  Poor management?  Poor maintenance?  Or is it just a cycle in the market where lots of them are being sold off?

Would YOU buy a Cliffs Club unit for a good price? (I'm considering one)


----------



## northpole (Apr 7, 2009)

my wife and I just stayed at the Cliffs Club 2 weeks ago.  We were quite impressed (we aren't owners).  We stayed in a refurbished unit, and had a great week.  They are working hard on a new pool and deck area, it'll look really nice once it's complete.  The front desk clerk said that it was supposed to be finished by mid-April.

Would I buy a unit there?  I'm not sure.  There are so many good deals for timeshares on eBay that I would probably choose a different timeshare for the same price as the Cliffs.  But it all depends on what you're looking for, if you want to be in Princeville, then the Cliffs is the best deal that I've seen for a well run complex (Makai is cheaper, but not worth it).  There is golfing and the beach in Hanalei is very nice.  I've seen units in Kauai Beach Villas that are just as cheap and the maintenance fees are about the same.  They're near Lihue and owners can use the amenities at the Hilton for $15 per day, which are much more impressive than the Cliffs (the Hilton and KBV are really the same complex with two sides, hotel one side, timeshare the other side).  The Hilton has 4 pools, a poolside cafe and a fancy restaurant. My wife and I just bought two weeks at Lawai Beach Resort.  The maintenance fees are lower than the Cliffs, and the resort is on par as far as quality.  Also, it's in Poipu which is sunnier and it's across the street from the beach. 

If you're interested in the Cliffs though, we had a great time, Princeville is quite nice and the staff and cleanliness of the resort were excellent!  PM me if want, I can send you pictures.  I also noticed that the website for the Clifss has quite  a bit of information including recent newsletters.


----------



## KauaiKris (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for that information.  I appreciate it.  I had heard they were redoing their pool there.  Was it completed, and if so, what did you think of it?  Nice?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Per northpole's post - looks like April...



northpole said:


> They are working hard on a new pool and deck area, it'll look really nice once it's complete.  The front desk clerk said that it was supposed to be finished by mid-April.


----------



## KauaiKris (Apr 7, 2009)

Geez, how did I skip over that part?  Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

In this economy I'm impressed by the new pool!  They collected a special assessment for a new pool more than a year ago at our Kauai TS, but haven't even started work!  :annoyed:


----------



## dude-luv (Apr 8, 2009)

*I Don't Get It!*

I own at the Cliff's Club and stay there regularly.  I have stayed at DRI at Poipu, Lawai Beach, and several other timeshares on Kauai.  The Cliff's Club is not top of the line but it is a good timeshare.  I have stayed at several timeshares on Kauai that don't compare to the Cliff's Club.  It is not on a beach but has gorgeous views from buildings 8 and 9.  The units are very nice but not deluxe.  The check-in area was recently completed and the pool area is ongoing.  I know the economy is poor but the Cliff's Club is worth nothing on E-Bay.  In most cases, it draws no bids over the course of an auction.  It trades adequately on SFX and gets me most exchanges that I request.  Still, it presents an enigma.  While maintenance payments are on a par with other timeshares on the island, the Cliffs Club can be had for almost free.  I will continue to use the Cliff's Club for exchanges and vacations even though it has no value.


----------



## KauaiKris (Apr 13, 2009)

~Question moved to its own thread.~


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2009)

dude-luv said:


> While maintenance payments are on a par with other timeshares on the island, the Cliffs Club can be had for almost free.



This is true of most of the medium to low level TS's today, and the high MF's in Hawaii don't help...


----------

